# Lend me your ears!



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

We are doing a short film next January. In one of the scenes one of the actors gets his ear cut off. 

I know how to do it:: 
Cut out a piece of rubber from an extra bald head cap and glue that carefully over the actor's real ear. 
Paint this red, as if the ear was missing.
Lightly glue a rubber ear over that and cover up the red marks with fleshtones.
Attach a fishing line to the fake ear and pull on cue.

I just don't have an extra ear lying around. Suggestions? Make a cast? Does a supplier sell these somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know of anyone that has ears for sale but I have this site that might help with making one
http://www.scendan.com/lotrears.html


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.paintandpowderstore.com/proddetail.php?prod=MM-1092&cat=52


----------

